# Classical Music



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How many here enjoy classical music? (beyond classical guitar)

This is one of my may favourites.

[video=youtube;n90Xkpp62jk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n90Xkpp62jk[/video]

What are the compositions you enjoy?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Bach is the all time master. Would have been a jazzer if he had lived today.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I listen to classical music all the time, usually using online radio choices like those from live365. I have some cds, but since the convenience of uninterrupted radio became available that's what i've been using most of the time. Baroque predominantly, but choral and a variety of other stuff too. Big Bach fan. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Classical music is the only category that I listen to every day. I especially enjoy baroque, and chamber music. I absolutely love the sound of cellos!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice to see all the interest in classical music...although I did suspect that would be the case.

Another of my favourites ...Prokokiev's _"Troika"

_I see the image of a moving troika so clearly when I hear this piece.

Cheers

Dave

[video=youtube;7GUzJ7fQBtg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GUzJ7fQBtg[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm sure many, if not all of us, 
grew up on classical music.
If y'all watched bugs bunny.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My Father-in-Law started the Guelph Symphony Orchestra so I got introduced to classical through him. I like it live but hardly ever as recorded music. Perhaps it's because I appreciate the skill of the players so much more when it's live.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> I'm sure many, if not all of us,
> grew up on classical music.
> If y'all watched bugs bunny.


I grew up on bugs bunny but don't get the relationship.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

didn't your tv have sound?

[video=youtube;PZzTv0Sb4Zg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZzTv0Sb4Zg[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> didn't your tv have sound?
> 
> [video=youtube;PZzTv0Sb4Zg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZzTv0Sb4Zg[/video]


It's amazingly timeless. My 5 yr old enjoys this vid these days as much as I did when I was her age.
that, and the one with the racist frog.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> didn't your tv have sound?
> 
> [video=youtube;PZzTv0Sb4Zg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZzTv0Sb4Zg[/video]


Wow, I remember this one and the music! You must either watch these fairly regularly or have one great musical memory!


----------



## Brown90 (Jan 5, 2015)

I love many kinds of music, mainly in pop/ballad. However, I often listen to classical, because it is not only about the nice rhythm, but it also helps me concentrate on studying.
I like Beethoven, Mozart and Bach works most


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Another big fan of classical here. I listen to it at work all day, every day, and will often as last thing in the evening sit down with a class of wine and a book with a classical CD on the stereo.

I was learning viola for a while, but was truly terrible at it. It's still one of those things I'd like to get back to though.

[video=youtube_share;xTKFH-nNN34]http://youtu.be/xTKFH-nNN34[/video]

The next one you may remember from the Band of Brothers episode where they found the concentration camp.

[video=youtube_share;Gx2KlpV_ZOk]http://youtu.be/Gx2KlpV_ZOk[/video]

Neil


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've always preferred classical over jazz.

I enjoy the Baroque period.

If I had to pick a favourite it might be Vivaldi's Four Seasons.

I've been listening to opera lately. Hearing Pavarotti sing Nesun Dorma is a real treat.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I carpool with a guy who has the musical intelligence of a gnat. He keeps insisting on listening to Lady BlahBlah and Rise Against. I respond with Mozart, Beethoven, etc. I love classical music, it is great when really loud (but not distorted), so many nuances in the harmonics and frequencies. My favorite piece is still the rite of spring by Stravinsky, or Carmina Burana by Carl Orff.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Mozart, Dvorack, Bethoven, rimski-Korsakov, opera arias, Slavonic dances, and the list goes on.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd write a longer response, but I have the flu and feel like ______.

Thanks to all those that that have posted in this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> I'd write a longer response, but I have the flu and feel like _*the blues*_.
> 
> Thanks to all those that that have posted in this thread.
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better soon, Dave, and get rid of the _*blues*_ so you can get back to feeling _*classy cal.*_


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I like classical a lot,really enjoy it on long drives.
The Baroque period is a favourite.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like listening to classical--especially baroque, especially Bach.
Whether it's solo or a huge orchestra or somewhere in between there's a lot of stuff I like.
[video=youtube;ho9rZjlsyYY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho9rZjlsyYY[/video]
Mozart's cool too...
[video=youtube;-hJf4ZffkoI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hJf4ZffkoI[/video]
And I do enjoy classical guitar as well.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

The world of classical music with its different time frames and styles is interesting to explore. I remember butchering a few pieces from high school band classes! One way I remember investigating was by listening to Hooked on Classics. There were at least 3 LPs and they offered famous melody lines connected through a common theme and placed to a backbeat. Following the jacket lines allowed the listener to identify the melody to the composer and then dig deeper into that piece if so desired. 
If you have never seen the film Amadeus, it's a great pic. 
I'll end with Elmer Fudd's immortal Looney Tunes Wagnerian line, "Who killed the wabbit? Poor little bunny".


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Not a big fan of classical music but I do find it eases the stress of driving in heavy stop and go traffic.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Watching a great program called Mozart in the Jungle. Its all about sex, drugs and classical music. Set int eh New York Symphony Orchestra, it shows the affairs of the musicians behind the scene. Pretty raucous. The book was fantastic too. Goes to show classical music is not dead yet.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> I'll end with Elmer Fudd's immortal Looney Tunes Wagnerian line, "Who killed the wabbit? Poor little bunny".


What do ya expect from an opera? A happy ending?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Not a big fan of classical music but I do find it eases the stress of driving in heavy stop and go traffic.


I don't think I could listen to it in public, id feel like I was coming off as pretentious....like a Grey Poupon commercial.
But not really a concern, im not much of a fan anyways. it kind of all sounds the same to me...or at least the same as every other symphony/orchestra that's performed those songs.


----------

